
I was a lead developer and got banned for multiple Code of Conduct violations - chx
https://medium.com/@chx/a-note-from-an-open-source-lead-developer-who-got-banned-from-his-community-due-to-code-of-conduct-22d8f066ab9e
======
Arbalest
I applaud this man's courage to accept the importance of conducive conduct to
future entrants, despite the fact that he was affected by such a move.

> "Every moment that is spent on modulating language...is a moment not spent
> on thinking about technical things, and therefore...a moment wasted."...But
> this common view is a limited, short term view.

